# Course info, newb info, book info ;)



## topdog (8 April 2014)

Hi all !  

long time reader, follower, old poster from quite some back too. 

Have always been interested in shares but family and running my building company takes up a lot  of my time however ,times are a changing and I'm now making more ME time  

So I Was after people's opinions on this course http://australiancollege.edu.au/professional-share-trading-stock-market-beginners-shrt

And any others that you recommend . 

I'm not after the get rich quick scheme courses that flog you there reading /charting software and the rest of their bull**** !! 

I realize I've a lot of reading researching studying ahead and am looking forward to the journey ahead 

I'm at the beginning of my learning and want something /somewhere to start to give me a good foundation to build on. 

I've done the 8 -10 step share course on asx.com.au which was a good start for me as basic as it was, and joined the asx game too, exciting **** 

I've Purchased a few books:  

1.) getting started in shares for dummies -don't laugh lol 
2.) Stock market wizards -jack schwager
3.) Learn more about shares -n.e.renton
4.) 45 years in Wall Street - William gann 

I've started reading the 1st listed ( the dummy one hahahaha ) 

Im constantly reading the financials in the paper and watching on TV foxtel although a fair share of it may as well be in Arabic. 

So that's me and where I'm at, basically. 

Any info links books resources courses etc that you guys can suggest will be much appreciated  

Glad I found tapatalk and this forum again  

Hope to see you all round here for a while  

Cheers


----------



## CanOz (8 April 2014)

Read some of the classics,


Reminiscences of a stock operator by Edwin lefevre!


----------



## pavilion103 (8 April 2014)

CanOz said:


> Read some of the classics,  Reminiscences of a stock operator by Edwin lefevre!




+1


----------



## topdog (8 April 2014)

Just found a free PDF version mrs printing for me now  cheers guys 

Any other classics or info on the above ?


----------



## minwa (8 April 2014)

topdog said:


> So I Was after people's opinions on this course http://australiancollege.edu.au/professional-share-trading-stock-market-beginners-shrt
> 
> Im constantly reading the financials in the paper and watching on TV foxtel although a fair share of it may as well be in Arabic.




Following are obviously just my opinion & experience, take what you want from it..

Forget reading the paper and turn off the TV, those arn't going to give you any advantage just feeds you noise. They are designed to make you be bullish on the market all the time, so you buy financial products. You will not hear anyone on TV shout "get out of the stock market now, liquidate all positions and sit in cash, there may be slightly more upside left but the risk to reward just isn't worth it". Anyone who says that will lose their job on the broadcasting station. Instead they feed people what they want to hear, such as current hot sectors and stock picks.

Just a note regarding the course you linked, it says "SHRT course will teach you how to understand share trading terminology, how the Stock Exchange works and how to read the share trading pages in the newspapers." Knowing the terminology, how the exchange works and how to read newspapers is not going to get you to make money. May be nice if you are looking for a career in the industry with the certificate, but for personal investing its utterly useless.


----------



## CanOz (8 April 2014)

Here's a free bee...

Economics - How The Stock Market Works

Do you know Topdog if you want to be a Trader or Investor?


----------



## topdog (8 April 2014)

Thx fellas 

I hear ya minwa 

Can oz thx for PDF   

To answer your question : I'd like to gain enough knowledge to be able to make sound (read - money earning) trades in buying selling stocks be it day trading or the longer holds , research dependent. Broad I know . Starting here , keeping in mind I run my own business so times scarce I'd be looking to "make money" gradually and maybe eventually subsidize my business income and live off trades down the track or even better sooner . 

I won't be looking at a career employed by someone else , I've got that in my business but if this hobby morphs under my own education to grander things ,well ,that's where I want it to be , ultimately . 

Apologies the long answer  

Thx again


----------



## saroq (9 April 2014)

The website you provided the link to (http://australiancollege.edu.au/professional-share-trading-stock-market-beginners-shrt) looks like an introduction course and you can find the information about their topics for free at http://www.investopedia.com 

While you're on the investopedia site have a look through their tutorials and other educational material.  Click on the Tutorial tab and then Active Trading

This website is also worth reading  http://www.swing-trade-stocks.com/

http://stockhaven.com/ also have some free videos that are worth looking at.


----------



## saroq (9 April 2014)

Finally, maybe you'll find some useful information here  http://www.stock-market-strategy.com/


----------



## springhill (9 April 2014)

minwa said:


> Following are obviously just my opinion & experience, take what you want from it..
> 
> Forget reading the paper and turn off the TV, those arn't going to give you any advantage just feeds you noise. They are designed to make you be bullish on the market all the time, so you buy financial products. You will not hear anyone on TV shout "get out of the stock market now, liquidate all positions and sit in cash, there may be slightly more upside left but the risk to reward just isn't worth it". Anyone who says that will lose their job on the broadcasting station. Instead they feed people what they want to hear, such as current hot sectors and stock picks.




+1 regarding TV, newspaper and related reporting mediums.

This information is retrospective, the only stock purchases that arise from reading these reports are from those who have no previous knowledge or research activity regarding the stock and those that are sucked in by the hype.

Before it becomes a media item, the serious money has already been made.


----------



## saroq (9 April 2014)

And when you're ready to trade this may give you some ideas


----------



## topdog (9 April 2014)

Cheers fellas thx again saroq  

Regarding the tv papers etc that you are commenting on I'm not even trading yet and even in my limited knowledge I wouldn't use tv or papers etc to base a trade off ... I'm still in the early learning stages it's more to keep me hearing terms used learning stock abbreviations and using my own common sense to sort the BS they deliver 

Appreciate all the comments and help being offered .... I've got about 7/8 books to knock over now haha 

Nice cigar and a beer or bourbon and some quiet reading times on the cards! Trick is not to drink to much so I forget everything I've read hahaha

Cheers !


----------



## topdog (13 April 2014)

Here's the course content , let me know what you think 

http://australiancollege.edu.au/wp-...WMr0gMHLD/SHRT-Professional-Share-Trading.pdf


----------



## saroq (13 April 2014)

There is nothing wrong with the topics they have listed in their curriculum and they clearly state that it's for beginners.  Getting a good, well organized education so that you can approach trading with a sensible and safe strategy is beneficial especially if it also shortens the learning period for you.  However, the field of stock market education is full of shady people and firms who charge outrageous fees for basic education.  You have to be careful that you're getting value for money, that means that you're getting more out of this course than what you'll get from your Stock Trading for Dummies book. 

The course you're looking at is $1,300.  Before I'd part with that money I'd read some books and then have a look through their curriculum again and see if you think that you've learned most of what they're offering to teach you.


----------



## CanOz (13 April 2014)

saroq said:


> There is nothing wrong with the topics they have listed in their curriculum and they clearly state that it's for beginners.  Getting a good, well organized education so that you can approach trading with a sensible and safe strategy is beneficial especially if it also shortens the learning period for you.  However, the field of stock market education is full of shady people and firms who charge outrageous fees for basic education.  You have to be careful that you're getting value for money, that means that you're getting more out of this course than what you'll get from your Stock Trading for Dummies book.
> 
> The course you're looking at is $1,300.  Before I'd part with that money I'd read some books and then have a look through their curriculum again and see if you think that you've learned most of what they're offering to teach you.




+1... 1300 is allot of money...lots of good free stuff here and on the Internet...


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 April 2014)

saroq said:


> And when you're ready to trade this may give you some ideas



After a few years off to buy a house, furniture and car, I am starting to gather greater interest in learning from past actions and new ideas. Dymocks have this book and CD bundled for $89

High Probability Trading Strategies & Cd
http://www.dymocks.com.au/ProductDetails/ProductDetail.aspx?R=9780470181669#.U0prRoUhU2h


----------



## topdog (14 April 2014)

Solid advice saroq and all taken aboard and agreed with thx and canoz too

I'm going to finish doing the asx share course, finish a few books and then re visit the site. 

They have 20% off at the moment and also a payment plan making it easy/tempting to jump on board. I'll resist the urge. Although I agree $1300 is expensive. Even the discounted  $1040 is, but it's better. 

After going over a few sites you guys listed plus asx commsec investopedia and others Im sure I'll find (and have found some already ) of these topics and more covered and it's free. 

My thinking with the course was I'd have all the info I needed in one spot eg in my study notes and my log ins etc on their site although with good note taking this could be also said about the other sites asx and books etc. 

I'm totally aware it's a beginners course you can tell just bye the topics 

I'm going to just bunker down start reading and getting a good foundation set up then slowly build on it. 

If u 2chaps think of any other sites or books general info etc be sure to throw it in here or PM me 

Thx again lads


----------

